# When will they start foraging?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I split my hive last thurs. Put the queen in the new hive with brood and eggs and the nurse bees with them plus lots of pollen and honey. Just about filled the deep out. Even put a super on top with four or five frames of honey. So I knew the foragers would go back to the old hive but figured in a few days new ones coming up would take over. Well each day I watch the hive and each day nothing except orientations. Yesterday I went through the hives and found a lot of queen cells in the old hive (are too many bad, they have probably 15) and I took a frame of capped brood and put in the new hive. It was covered in nurse bees. New hive looked fine although we do seem to have a borderline mite problem which is new for me (had bees a year now) so I'm working on that- one thing I did was the powdered sugar deal. Got home this evening and chEcked the hive and was proud to see bees coming and going that werent just orientating, until I realized the old hive was coming in and robbing powdered sugar. Wasn't much violence since they still smell the same I guess. Anyway, I changed the excluder to the smallest opening and then stuffed a little grass in it to end that (sbb). When dusk rolled around I took the grass out.will check them in the morning. Anyway, I'm wondering when they will start foraging? There's a good amount of bees in there. Would think thy would get to work!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> although we do seem to have a borderline mite problem ... one thing I did was the powdered sugar deal.


I'm curious - how did you determine "borderline mite problem"? Did you do a count? See mites on drone pupae? 

If you're treating with powdered sugar, it's not a one time treatment. It needs to be done for at least 3 consecutive weeks to have any significant effect.



> Anyway, I'm wondering when they will start foraging?


When they want to. You've got a new colony with mostly nurse bees and plenty of stored food, so they don't seem to be in a rush. It's us beekeepers who are impatient!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

There were some mites on the little slide out board. About 40 in a day. I only saw one on a drone brood, though I hadn't opened a lot, they made some between frames which would tear when I opened the hives. Never saw any on those. The one I did see was on the ground, they tossed him out of the hive. But there were a handful of bees with messed up wings. All but one I saw because they were tossing them out- some they flew off with to drop out in the woods! So thats what got me worried. Yes I know the sugar must be repeated. Also gave them grease patties with essential oil.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

If you are seeing bees with messed up wings you probably have more than a borderline mite problem. You are most likely gonna have to treat with something more than powdered sugar to get the mites back under control. Google Deformed Wing Virus. Thats what it sounds like your bees have.

As far as the foraging goes. It may take several days to a week before you see many bees leaving the split. One thing I do when I make a split and do not move it to a different yard. Is to put the split where the original hive was sitting. This way the split has a boost from the origianl hive.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read in bee culture that if your bees have the deformed wing virus you will probably loose the hive.
Use the Check Mite strips that they sell. They are made with formic acid which is produced by ants.


 Al


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yes, I did quite a bit of reading on it yesterday. I saw a wide range of opinions (surprise) from treating with chems to someone who left theirs alone and they came out of it on their own. Didn't really sound like a death sentence though. Let's hope not!

I did read that usually it's from a heavy mite burden, but some have seen it without a heavy mite burden as well. I just don't see many mites. It's usually from dropped immunity from stress (the mites being a common cause of that), which my bees shouldn't be all that stressed other than the split itself.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Just sat outside for a while watching the hive and didn't see them pulling out any more affected bees. Didn't see any recent ones on the ground in front of them (they are on a piece of metal roofing so easy to see). Also, they are foraging today lol! Just one at a time coming or going but they are finally moving!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Also, I used tea tree oil which is antiviral so hopefully it may even help with the virus itself.


----------

